# Home made BBQ sauce with lemons, onions and green peppers.



## lowbass (Jun 20, 2011)

I remember long ago, my mother would make a BBQ sauce that included lemons, onions and Green peppers. She would let this tomato/ketchup based sauce simmer for what seemed like hours and then she would strain it before storing in jars. It was more of a thin based sauce but the flavor was out of this world. Does anyone know of a recipe that sounds similar? Thanks.


----------



## flash (Jun 20, 2011)

lowbass said:


> I remember long ago, my mother would make a BBQ sauce that included lemons, onions and Green peppers. She would let this tomato/ketchup based sauce simmer for what seemed like hours and then she would strain it before storing in jars. It was more of a thin based sauce but the flavor was out of this world. Does anyone know of a recipe that sounds similar? Thanks.


 Sounds kinda like my Dewey's Dirt Road Sauce.


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2011)

Flash said:


> Sounds kinda like my Dewey's Dirt Road Sauce.


Recipe..........Recipe..........
Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........


----------



## flash (Jun 20, 2011)

meateater said:


> Recipe..........Recipe..........
> Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........Recipe..........


Dewey’s Dirt Road Bar-B-Que Sauce

2 lemons (zested, juiced, and cut into 1/8's)
1 medium bell pepper, (diced in 1/2 inch chunks)
½ onion, coarsely chopped
2 teaspoons Montreal Pork Rub (just my preference)
6 oz butter
12 oz. TEXAS PETE Honey Mustard Sauce
32 oz of Sure Fine Original BBQ sauce(Substitute what's available if necessary)
4 oz. White Cooking wine
6 oz. Trappey's Bull hot sauce
Cholula Hot Sauce to taste (Get this in the Mexican section of the grocery)
3-4 oz. of Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey  (He likes Makers Mark) ( I like Old Wiser)
Combine in boiler or pan and simmer for 1-2 hours (The longer the better and I put the pan on the smoker this weekend for added smoke flavor.)
Strain and serve warm with Pork or chicken


Harvest Time or Cattlemen’s is good BBQ sauce base to use

Harvey's "store brand" products are labeled sure-fine or Harvey’s.


Add butter, lemons and white wine first, followed by peppers and onions


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2011)

Flash said:


> Dewey’s Dirt Road Bar-B-Que Sauce
> 
> 2 lemons (zested, juiced, and cut into 1/8's)
> 1 medium bell pepper, (diced in 1/2 inch chunks)
> ...


Thanks Flash! You should make that a Wiki.


----------



## lowbass (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

